# TOLEDO AREA FORUM



## billyraybar (Mar 4, 2013)

As of yesterday, just a couple of small grays near Swanton


----------



## mikeyj80 (May 4, 2020)

Found evidence of a giant grey outside my back step (holland). Stem and remnants. Some critter had gotten most of it


----------



## mikeyj80 (May 4, 2020)

found 3 small blacks this afternoon. Got a couple pounds of young pheasants back too.


----------

